# you opinions on Silat and kali



## TsunNew (Mar 4, 2008)

Im new to martial arts and would like professional thoughts on these two styles. Do they work?, Practical?, Knife skills actually work? and just opinions on both styles.
websites of instructors Silat: http://www.willemdethouars.com/teachers.html   kali http://www.nextleveltrainingstudio....er Detail&-d=nextlevel Trainer Staff&-r=15.28
he doesnt have a schedule but i talk to his students so he does teach kali 
Thank You


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2008)

That's the source for Silat, so that'd be a great option! I'm a Kali fan as a FMAer. I don't know that school, but PTK is the real deal and Wing Chun fits well with it.


----------



## TsunNew (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah i went to check it seems like he knows his stuff. Very nice and..um gentle? if thats the right word. he sat right next to me and just told me history of him (impressive).

Also he noticed i wasnt tall at all, and said that he teaches kuntao silat that was used against the dutch, which were big guys.


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 11, 2008)

If that Silat source were here in Columbus, I probably would have ended my search when I found them.  I cannot seem to find a Silat teacher here.  Basically, I envy you


----------



## tellner (Mar 11, 2008)

There's about a thousand different kinds of Silat and Kali that range from pure sport to mystic woo-woo to some of the best martial arts out there. The two examples you've chosen fall firmly into the final category. Which one you prefer depends on the particular teacher and your own aptitude. 

Willem de Thouars' Silat and Kun Tao are excellent. If you have a chance to study with him or senior students like Moffet or Orlando you will learn a lot of very practical stuff.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey there...

I've been doing Kali for about 5 months now as my second art. 
We have focused mainly on stick work so far but have done a bit with knives. 
I have to say besides being one of the most fun things i've done in a long time that knife defence is totally practical. 

But at the end of the day it's like all arts - some people will love it others will hate it. So give it a go and find out which camp you belong to....

Cheers


----------

